# love the bees



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello all, I have been checking this site for some time now and finally joined.There is alot of good information here. I curently have about forty hives. Started out as a hobby and kept growing, except in the winter of 1988 when T-mites wiped out all twenty five hives. Two years later I missed it so much that I had to start back. Love the bees.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, this winter I lost all 6 of my hives, was devastating! Now I've got 9 and will be monitoring them and will be raising queens off the 2 best around June1. I just don't feel well if I don't have a hive or 2 to watch during the day. It is so calming and the rest of the world just melts away.

Glad you joined our forums and glad you got more hives too!


----------



## Ky Troy (Apr 17, 2009)

The other day I stretched out on the ground about four feet in front of my hive and watched the bees for over an hour! It was so relaxing!!


----------



## Davisbees (Apr 24, 2009)

When I first started keeping bees I would sit right next to the hives and was amazed at the different colors of pollen they were bringing in. We live in such a fast pace world these days its hard to find the time to relax and watch them.


----------

